# acadele îngheţaţe / acadele de gheaţă



## francescaroberta

Hello!

I have some problems in translating the word for the italian "ghiacciolo" (see the picture of this link: http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=ghiacciolo&meta=&aq=f&oq=).

Is "acadele îngheţaţe" or  "acadele de gheaţă" correct?

Thank you


----------



## anto33

Ciao,

Nessuna delle due. Il ghiacciolo sarebbe " îngheţată pe băţ "


----------



## francescaroberta

Grazie!

Quindi che si tratti di gelato o di ghiacciolo si rende sempre allo stesso modo: gelato su stecco!


----------



## anto33

francescaroberta said:


> Grazie!
> 
> Quindi che si tratti di gelato o di ghiacciolo si rende sempre allo stesso modo: gelato su stecco!


 
Il termine generale è " îngheţată " per tutti i tipi di gelato. Il ghiacciolo è per noi anche un gelato, benché non è fatto con la crema. Quidi che si tratti di gelato diciamo " îngheţată " e che si tratti di ghiacciolo o di gelato su stecco diciamo "îngheţată pe băţ ".


----------



## francescaroberta

Grazie per il prezioso contributo, ne approfitto per chiedere: "fino al congelamento" vabene se reso come "*pentru a se congela"*


----------



## anto33

francescaroberta said:


> Grazie per il prezioso contributo, ne approfitto per chiedere: "fino al congelamento" vabene se reso come "*pentru a se congela"*


 

Io direi che sarebbe meglio "până la congelarea..." ; comunque mi servirebbe una frase completa, cosi' potrei essere sicuro. Ciao.


----------



## francescaroberta

Grazie!

ghiaccioli pronti da congelare?


----------



## anto33

francescaroberta said:


> Grazie!
> 
> ghiaccioli pronti da congelare?


 
Ora capisco; in questo caso: "îngheţată gata de congelare"


----------



## francescaroberta

Grazie Mille!!!


----------

